# C programming problem



## hrushij (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a prablem with a program...
when i scan a character first then it will be scaned....
but when i want to scan a integer and then charcter.....
it will not be accepted and program ends...
I don't want to use any kind of 'flush' like flushall,fflush....etc.
what is the problem..???


----------



## blueshift (Jun 17, 2007)

where is the program?


----------



## ashfame (Jun 17, 2007)

pl describe ur problem


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jun 17, 2007)

use &d and use %c

in the scanf function


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it's bcoz of '\n' character remains in buffer.
If u want to override this problem then u have to flush the buffer anyhow.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 17, 2007)

hrushij said:
			
		

> I have a prablem with a program...
> when i scan a character first then it will be scaned....
> but when i want to scan a integer and then charcter.....
> it will not be accepted and program ends...
> ...


yups , u have the "/n" character in still left in your buffer which gives the illusion that the input statement is being skipped .

to solve this use *cin.ignore()* function after every input to clear the newline character left in the buffer


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> yups , u have the *"/n"* character in still left in your buffer which gives the illusion that the input statement is being skipped .


dude, it's '\n' & NOT '/n'. It's an escape sequence.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 18, 2007)

Where is your program?


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 19, 2007)

if u r accepting single characters as input .. then u can use getch() ir getche() in ur prog ... but if u want to enter integers (mean more than 1 char ) to skip the "\n" u have to use flushing ..........


----------



## hrushij (Jun 20, 2007)

ok got it.....thx guys


----------



## Saharika (Jun 21, 2007)

for any kind of c programming codes i have found this site very helpful for academic purpose...it is just starting but i can see very good C programming library already...
i hope it is helpful for acedemic purpose
*visitguru.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=23

have a look


----------



## hrushij (Jun 23, 2007)

thank you.....my friend


----------

